# Handicapable Winry



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Well she's figured out how to get up on the desk and now there is really no stopping her.






And there's a sequel


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I didn't know her backstory, I would never have guessed she was ever hurt. What a sweet smart girl!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow, no wonder she's a keeper! She's so sweet!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so glad to see she can play just like the other kitties. You did a great job mending her back to health!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

What happened to her? I must have missed her story.

She reminds me of how Sparta is getting around right now!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are the Winry threads. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/141178-new-foster-cat.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/141451-winlys-new-wheels.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/143579-winrys-progress.html


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's my foster (AHEM foster-failure) kitty

Here are the threads

EDIT: mowmow beat me!!


there's another thread that shows her radiographs that I posted recently too

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/146330-winrys-rads.html


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

awww poor baby. I am nursing our kitten who had to have a FHO as her break was at the growth plate.

I thought the movements looked familiar lol

Will she ever regain full use of her legs? We won't know about Sparta for several months.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty girl! She must be so happy now that she is with you!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is amazing and seems to have found her own sort of Physical Therapy program. You have done a great job with her Rach.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That makes my morning! Go Winry,go Winry, go Winry. Who would have ever thought she'd be so mobile after seeing her on that cart you made. That's amazing progress.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

oh my she is ADORABLE! I'm so happy for you all Rach


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Will she ever regain full use of her legs? We won't know about Sparta for several months.


No, the muscles in her left knee didn't heal right- the attachments around her knee were destroyed and during healing the muscles responsible for bending the knee reattached in all the wrong places and that joint is basically locked and she'll never be able to bend it. Her next surgery, which is removing the metal in her right ankle, may give her some more mobility in that joint though. She won't have FULL use of her legs, but I don't think it bothers Winry... it doesn't stop her from getting around as you can see! :-D


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Did the vet say she would develop arthritis with the joint not bending properly or is it completely replaced?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

At this point, we aren't sure. The joint is completely fused. She may get some arthritis, it's too early yet to tell. But at the moment she isn't in any pain, and her other joints have compensated for the loss of the use of her knee. When she stands, she places her whole left hock on the ground instead of standing on her toes. (You can see this in the last couple seconds of the second video). She swings that leg a little wider when she walks, and when she runs she pops her hind end a little farther in the air to get her legs under her with each step. You can hardly see any change at all in the gait of the right leg when looking from afar. But it is tender because of the pins and she will probably have some arthritis in that joint. But we have a plan for pain management should the need arrise.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so happy for Winry!  Rach, you sound like an incredible foster mom and a great mom to your kits. I'm so happy Winry is in your hands now <3 Many blessings!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> At this point, we aren't sure. The joint is completely fused. She may get some arthritis, it's too early yet to tell. But at the moment she isn't in any pain, and her other joints have compensated for the loss of the use of her knee. When she stands, she places her whole left hock on the ground instead of standing on her toes. (You can see this in the last couple seconds of the second video). She swings that leg a little wider when she walks, and when she runs she pops her hind end a little farther in the air to get her legs under her with each step. You can hardly see any change at all in the gait of the right leg when looking from afar. But it is tender because of the pins and she will probably have some arthritis in that joint. But we have a plan for pain management should the need arrise.


You are AWESOME!!! Winry is such a special kitty to have you as her meowmie.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> If I didn't know her backstory, I would never have guessed she was ever hurt. What a sweet smart girl!


^^This! Winry is an amazing little girl, with such strength to come back from such an injury. And you Rachel, are equally amazing for giving her the strength and courage to heal and live and trust. As part of the Winry Fanclub, I approve of these videos!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

She is my Malley's twin! They have the same exact meow... and I love love love how they just stare at you and meow as if you completely understand them. Must be a tortie thing... What a great thing you have done for miss Winry! So happy for you both!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Look. mommy! Look what I can do!! She is SO Sweet!!!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

wow, that is amazing! what a smart and strong girl =) you have taken such great care of her!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I couldn't watch the videos earlier because i was at work, but i just wanted to say that Winry is incredible. She has amazing agility and if i didn't know about what she went through, i would have no clue that she even had a handicap. You're sooo amazing Rach, I'm so happy that people like you exist in this world


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Winry is sleeping at the clinic tonight- she is having surgery to have her plates and pins removed from her right leg tomorrow. Say a prayer for her... here is to hoping that this is the last surgery!


----------

